# Champions league 24-25 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

24 Nov 17:30 Rubin Kazan v Dynamo Kiev 1.85 3.25 4.00  
24 Nov 19:45 Arsenal v Standard Liege 1.28 5.00 9.00  
24 Nov 19:45 AZ v Olympiakos 2.00 3.25 3.50   
24 Nov 19:45 Barcelona v Inter Milan 1.57 3.75 5.25 
24 Nov 19:45 Debrecen v Liverpool 9.00 5.00 1.28  
24 Nov 19:45 Fiorentina v Lyon 1.95 3.20 3.75   
24 Nov 19:45 Rangers v VfB Stuttgart 2.75 3.25 2.37   
24 Nov 19:45 Unirea Urziceni v Sevilla 3.30 3.20 2.10   
25 Nov 19:45 AC Milan v Marseille 1.90 3.25 3.80   
25 Nov 19:45 Apoel Nicosia v Atletico Madrid 3.60 3.40 1.90  
25 Nov 19:45 Bayern Munich v Maccabi Haifa 1.22 5.50 11.00   
25 Nov 19:45 Bordeaux v Juventus 2.50 3.25 2.62   
25 Nov 19:45 CSKA Moscow v Wolfsburg 2.10 3.30 3.20   
25 Nov 19:45 FC Porto v Chelsea 3.00 3.10 2.30   
25 Nov 19:45 Man Utd v Besiktas 1.40 4.20 7.00  
25 Nov 19:45 Real Madrid v FC Zurich 1.12 7.00 17.00


----------



## free bet (Nov 9, 2009)

Arsenal and Barca on a double ticket


----------



## san4os (Nov 11, 2009)

*I wll be watching this games!!!*

... with beer &  friends... 

football 4ever!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the one to take is Barcelona vs Inter. Barca needs wins so there is nowhere to step back. A must win. But there is a lot of time to think about the bets.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 23, 2009)

Barcelona v Inter Milan 

Everyone expected that this match will be only formality, but Barcelona are 3rd and they need the win. Inter is 1st, but they are not sure to qualify too, only 1 point ahead of Barca and Rubin and 2 more than Dynamo, this is the group of death, everyone can still qualify. Saturday Barcelona made 1-1 with Athletic Bilbao and gave away the 1st place to Real Madrid. Messi probably wont play as he is injured. The same can be said for Zlatan.
Prediction: Barcelona win.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 23, 2009)

AC Milan v Marseille 

In this match one of the advancing teams will be decided. Olympic is only a point behind Real and Milan and can still qualify. A win will make Milan 100% sure to qualify, but even a loss won't be so negative as they will keep their chances. Milan are very strong at home this season. But Marseille doesnt have loss 6 matches in a row. I expect the match to be goal fiesta.
Prediction: Over 2.5


----------



## free bet (Nov 23, 2009)

Inter to win, they dont have Messi....


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 24, 2009)

Debrecen - Liverpool

Liverpool is in very bad shape, now if they want to continue they should be cheering for Lyon to win. If it ends draw they will need a win with more than 2-0. Scoring 2 goals to Manchester city definately means that they can score more than 2 to Debrecen.
Prediction: Over 2.5


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 25, 2009)

Good win for Barca


----------



## billy (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't believe the Man Utd result.  Absolute shocker.  I bet the bookies made a killing on this game.


----------

